# ifconfig



## user0 (Apr 7, 2016)

Team,

I cannot find enough words of appreciation to thank you for sticking with traditional tools like ifconfig.
Linux folks have gone mad years ago and started making changes for the sake of changes and it was time to abandon Linux for FreeBSD, including for this.

Thank you for assigning correct priorities to stability over changing everything in sight!


----------



## zspider (Apr 7, 2016)

It's not just stability. People are running important services on this operating system and need things to stay consistent.

May that mess over yonder, never manifest itself here.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

user0 said:


> I cannot find enough words of appreciation to thank you for sticking with traditional tools like ifconfig.
> Linux folks have gone mad years ago and started making changes for the sake of changes and it was time to abandon Linux for FreeBSD, including for this.


The reason is that on FreeBSD the kernel and userland tools are a complete set. With Linux the kernel and the userland tools are separate. The tools never quite fit in with the kernel. So they resort to creating different tools to do basically the same thing.


----------



## user0 (Apr 8, 2016)

What I absolutely love on top of that is complete lack of NetworkManager monstrosity that dug itself so deep into the Linux distros that turning it off usually has catastrophic results.
Not 100% networking, but if I started venting, it is hard to stop:
Then there is this whole PulseAudio debacle, where "they" believe every Linux PC must have an audio server, and the application developers bought this baloney and mostly supported PA only over ALSA. Thus audio latency 10x the necessary norm.

Changes for the sake of changes suck big time! If a project starts treating its user base like Linux or Solaris have done, it is time to cut the line.

Then there was wide adoption of Gnome 3 that even Torvalds called fiasco... Going all tablet, screw the PC folk, way.

To demonstrate that I mean it, I just hit your cookie jar and every Linux refugee should


----------



## zspider (Apr 9, 2016)

user0 said:


> What I absolutely love on top of that is complete lack of NetworkManager monstrosity that dug itself so deep into the Linux distros that turning it off usually has catastrophic results.
> Not 100% networking, but if I started venting, it is hard to stop:
> Then there is this whole PulseAudio debacle, where "they" believe every Linux PC must have an audio server, and the application developers bought this baloney and mostly supported PA only over ALSA. Thus audio latency 10x the necessary norm.
> 
> ...



Who needs ALSA when you have OSS. For some reason Linux couldn't stick with it and decided to replace it with successively worse systems. 

Never liked NetworkManager either, seemed only to want to work when it wanted to.


----------

